# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Ακρίβυνε ή κανω λαθος;;

## zean

Φιλοι του ISDN.Δεν ξερω αν εχετε προσεξει τωρα τελευταια το παγιο της γραμμης που πληρωνουμε. Επεσε στην αντίληψη μου εδω και τρεις λογαρισμους και απόρησα πραγματικα.
Εχει φτασει τα 30.80 ευρω!!! :Mad: 
Δεν ξερω αν κανενας σας εχει παρακολουθήσει την πορεια της τιμης του;Εγω θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικά οτι πριν 2 περιπου χρονια που το ενεργοποιησα ηταν 20 ευρω!!!!!!!
Τι αλλαξε δηλαδή απο τοτε και αυξήθηκε τοσο;;;; :RTFM:  :Evil: 

Νομιζω οτι κατι αντιστοιχο εγινε και στο pstn.Απο 16 που ηταν εφτασε στα 23... :RTFM:

----------


## sdikr

οι τιμές απο 1 φεβ  είναι 15.40  (αντί για 13.40)

----------


## kadronarxis

Ωχ....δηλαδή για το δίμηνο το πάγιο της pstn θα έρχεται με φπα, στα 23 ευρώ;;

Η χρέωση για το επάκ, γνωρίζει κανείς;
Γιατί, μου ήρθε τελικά η γραμμή, αλλά πρέπει να ήμουνα μέσα καμιά 20-αριά ώρες μέσω ΕΠΑΚ.

----------


## hedgehog

0,352 €/h & 0,176 €/h  :Wink:

----------

